# Books or courses to help with moving on



## fem121 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi,

After 6 years of IVF with my own and donor eggs we have sadly come to the end of our baby journey and I am struggling to cope can anyone recommend any books or courses in London to help with the grieving and healing? I'm researching Mindfulness and Happiness courses but not sure they are for people like me.
Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Fem
I'm sorry that your journey has not ended the way you would have wanted and I am sorry also that you have had no replies to your request. I think this section is not as busy as too often people leave the site as they do move on. I don't have specific suggestions but it is worth contacting Gateway Women http://gateway-women.com/ I had read through their website previously and remember that they have lists of resources, talks and book suggestions - may be worth a look. There will definitely be a local London group.
Sending 
Turia x


----------

